# MI Moose Hunt



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

srconnell22 said:


> How many more Pure Michigan applications would be sold if the drawing included a bull Moose tag? I can tell you that I don't currently apply for the Pure Michigan hunt, but if it included a Moose tag, I'd be in multiple times per year, every year.
> 
> Three Moose per year wouldn't hurt the population a bit.
> 
> I would at least like to see them added to the Pure Michigan tags awarded.


I hear ya on that. I've never applied for the pure Michigan hunt, but if a moose hunt was included I definately would be applying, every year, multiple times. Throw a few wolf tags in too


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I hear ya on that. I've never applied for the pure Michigan hunt, but if a moose hunt was included I definately would be applying, every year, multiple times. Throw a few wolf tags in too


And sandhill crane tags!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Pure michigan hunt has only earned 350k since 2010 according to dnr.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

steelyspeed said:


> And sandhill crane tags!


That should be do able.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

DirtySteve said:


> Pure michigan hunt has only earned 350k since 2010 according to dnr.


As long as you don't include sales made after 2014.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

steelyspeed said:


> And sandhill crane tags!


And a dove hunt!
Let's go all out on this pure Michigan thing.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

They should take all the surplus moose from isle royale and move them around the superior shoreline from Lanse to whitefish point. Do as much as they can to expand the population. Feed them, manage their habitat, eradicate the bloodsucking ticks with insecticides. And then let us hunt them!


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

Leave them on the island, and hunt them


----------

